# sehr rotes Fleisch beim Karpfen, warum?



## Albatros (25. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Carphunter,

heute habe ich mal eine Bitte an Euch. In einem anderen Forum wo ich öfter`s zugegen bin (Schande über mich :q) ist eine heftige Diskussion im Gange. Dort hat jemand einen größeren Karpfen gefangen und festgestellt, daß dieser unwahrscheinlich rotes Fleisch (fast wie beim Rind) hat. Nun kommen Antworten über Antworten und keiner weiß, was nun richtig ist. Mittler Weile interessiert es mich jetzt auch Liegt es an der Nahrungsquelle des Karpfens, liegt es an irgendwelchen biologischen Gründen, woran liegt es;+ Ich habe schon über diverse Suchmaschinen versucht, da etwas herauszubekommen, jedoch ohne Erfolg...

Wenn Ihr eine Ahnung habt, würd ich mich echt freuen  Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar einen Link darüber;+

Im voraus schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Oktober 2002)

Könnte mir vorstellen, das die Gewässer, wo die Cypros gefangen wurden sehr viele Krebse beinhalten (Forellenfleisch wird meineswissens auch nur durch die Fütterung mit Garnelen rot), weiß es aber nich genau.

PS: lasst die armen Karpfen doch wieder schwimmen.... :a


----------



## TommyD (25. Oktober 2002)

HI
Also ich sage auch das der Carp in nem Gewässer gefangen wurde wo viele Krebse leben oder er kommt aus einer Teichzucht wo mit Forellenfutter mit Karoting gefüttert wurde.

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## hsobolewski (25. Oktober 2002)

Ich selber habe immer schon gerne hin und wieder einen großen Karpfen Stückeweise Geräuchert. Dabei habe ich schon oft festgestelt das diese fast immer ein rech rotes Fleisch vorweisen. Warum dies aber so ist, das kann ich nur vermuten. Da große Karpfen nicht mehr alles Fressen. sondern sehr wählerisch sind  wie z.B. Krebse aller Arten, Muscheln und andere Kleintiere liegt die Vermutung nahe das dadurch es zu diesem roten fleisch kommt. Obs stimmt, weis ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit.


----------



## angeltreff (25. Oktober 2002)

Was haltet Ihr den von roten Bolies? Irgendwo müssen ja die ganzen Kilos bleiben, die die &quot;Spezialisten&quot; so im Wasser versenken.

Krebse halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, den um davon rotes Fleisch zu bekommen, müsste er ausschließlich Krebse fressen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass viele Krebse bei uns ein eher geblich, helles Fleisch haben.

Eine andere Idee ist wirklich, dass er aus einem Forellenpuff kommt und dort das (gefärbte) Forellenfutter gefressen hat. Ist dann also keine &quot;Lachsforelle&quot;, sondern ein &quot;Lachskarpfen&quot;.   

Wie das Fleisch rot wird, hier mal ein Link. Ist aber alles Chemie, hier die Bedienungsanleitung   zum Fische färben (PDF, englisch).


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

Krebse und Krabben sind nur im rohen Zustand durchsichtig/gelblich bzw. Bräunlich gefärbt. Abgekocht werden sie alle *ROT*  !!!!

Nehme auch an, das die Lieblingsspeise des Karpfen Krebse waren!


----------



## angeltreff (25. Oktober 2002)

Und wo kocht der Karpfen die ??


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

Genauso, wie es die Mefos machen! :k


----------



## Brady (26. Oktober 2002)

Also ich glaube auch nicht, das das rote Fleisch der Karpfen vom Ausschließlichem fressen diverser Krebsvertreter kommt. Wäre das so, dann wären ja auch die kleineren Fische rot. Dem ist aber nicht so. Wenn ich mal Karpfen mitnehme, dann konnte ich das auch feststellen, das einige schönes rotes Fleisch hatten. Aber nur die größeren Exemplare.
Noch was zur Rotfärbung von Fischfleisch. In unserem Fluß angele ich oft auf Forelle Aal Äschen usw. Aber nur die Forellen bekommen diese Fleischfarbe durch das Fressen der Bachflohkrebse. Aale Äschen usw. bekommen ja auch kein rotes Fleisch. Vielleicht ist es genetisch bedingt, das die Karpfen ab einem gewissen Alter rotes Fleisch bekommen. Vielleicht.


----------



## Lynx (26. Oktober 2002)

Die rote Fleischfarbe kommt daher, dass die Viecherl von Bergi und Co. gegen ihren Willen dauernd gedrillt werden.  
Durch den Ärger bekommen die Karpfen einen hohen Blutdruck und das Fleisch färbt sich rot.
Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt´s nicht. :q  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Oktober 2002)

Wahrscheinlich, haben die großen Fische rotes Fleisch, damit man sie aus Furcht vor dieser mysteriösen Färbung wieder schwimmen lässt... :q  :q  :q  :q  :m  :g


----------



## angler_lübeck (26. Oktober 2002)

ich glaube dass die dicken carps einfach zuviel anfutter mit farbstoff zu sich genommen haben. habe mal gelesen dass man vor dem verbot von rot gefärbten maden im rhein abschnittsweise wo viel gestippt wurde, aale mit rotem fleisch gefangen hat.


----------



## Mühle (26. Oktober 2002)

@ lynx

 Diese Vermutung klingt losgisch. :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Case (26. Oktober 2002)

Hab schon viele Karpfen gefangen. Nur einer hatte rotes Fleisch. Der war 22 Pfund schwer, Ich denk mal dass das rote Fleisch vom Alter, und nicht von der Ernährung kommt. Wo ich angel gibts keine Krebse.

Catch and Filets..
Case
Sorry


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2002)

Habe mal einen erfahrenden Aquarianer dazu gefragt und der meinte, das die Karpfen sich dann ausschließlich von roten Mückenlarven ernähren. Caratin B soll darin sein und das Fleisch rot färben. Habe auch ein Angelgewässer, wo viele Forellen rotes Fleisch haben  und  hin und wieder auch die Aale. Karpfen habe ich dort noch nie geangelt! ;+ 
Vielleicht ist das die Lösung!


----------



## Albatros (26. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Mädels#h

erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten :m  So hundert prozent sicher, scheint sich aber auch keiner zu sein Tja, ist wohl nicht ganz so einfach;+ Aber vielleicht finden wir ja noch die Lösung  Ach ja, hier noch mal eine ganz andere Antwort von einem User aus dem anderen Forum:



> :Kennt ihr keine Lebewesen und auch nicht den biologischen Prozess eines jeden Lebewesen. habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt bzw.Gedanken darüber gemacht warum ihr alle im Winter oder besser gesagt in der kühleren Jahreszeit immer rote Gesichter bekommt. Das ist darauf zurückzuführen das der Körper sich vor Erfrieren und ähnlichen Unterkühlungszuständen schützen will.Darum werden bestimmte Teile des Körpers besser durchblutet und deshalb die rote Farbe.Bei den Fischen ist es so ähnlich . Sie sind zwar alle Kaltblüter aber wenn das Wasser zu schnell kalt wird, schützen sich auch die Fische mit einer besseren Durchblutung. Viele Fischarten die sich gern im warmen Wasser wohlfühlen haben jetzt nach dem Töten rötliches Fleisch. Es kann ja nach dem Töten auch nicht mehr fließen und somit bleibt es als Schock im Fleisch erhalten..


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Albatros
Habe eben das Statement auch bei Askari gelesen. Da treibst Du Dich also rum. Kann ja wohl nicht war sein!


----------



## Albatros (26. Oktober 2002)

@BBA

man möge es mir verzeihen, bin auch wieder lieb  :l


----------



## Brady (26. Oktober 2002)

glaube ich nicht mit der stärkeren Durchblutung. Ganz im Gegenteil. Soweit ich weiß fahren die Fische bei geringen Temperaturen ihren Energieverbrauch herunter. Alles andere wäre tödlich.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Albatros
Schau mich nicht so an. Ist ja so als wenn meine neue Else was von mir will! Kann da auch nicht nein sagen! :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Oktober 2002)

Wahrscheinlich hat sich der Karpfen geschämt, weil er von einem Askari-Forum-Poster auf einen Askari-Boilie gefangen wurde.  

Ich tippe auch mal auf Krebstierchendiät oder Beta-Carotinfutter.
Von der Lebensmittelfarbe kommt das Bestimmt nicht. Ich esse für mein Leben gern englische Weingummis, eine Farbveränderung meines Fleisches konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Und die bestehen fast nur aus Farbstoff!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Borgon (28. Oktober 2002)

Nee nee Leute.Dass hat nix mit Farbstoff und der Gleichen zu tun.Als ich noch Karpfen mitnahm zum Verzehr(aus Naturseen,nicht Boilieverseucht!)musste ich das auch feststellen.Dies ist aber einzig und alein Altersbedingt-je älter der Karpfen,desto roter das Fleisch.Verwundern würde es mich mehr,wenn jemand sagen würde sein gefangener 20Pfünder hätte schneeweisses Fleisch gehabt.Dies liegt hundertprozentig an der Biologie des Karpfens.Warum das passiert kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen.


----------

